# who invented ''circular rock'' guitar laden in the red amps at 11 here what i know



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Chrome New age song
Flipper the weel song
Circle= from finland
Ramleh=circular time(album)

What is the signature or modus operandi of this genre guitar that loop and loop and loop over and over ,relentless guitar laden band.

Like brittish band LOOP iim a big fan of them too listen to the song: forever to see what i mean or better yet from center to wave
songs

:tiphat:

Any obscur circular rock i might like pre chrome era?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Circular rock is music of the future of days to come Circle are space alien in fact Finland a space alien colony, they the friendliest(just kidding finns) love you guys, what about Circular rock arggg i says???

common on prog that were Circular , bass heavy , guitar laden, the loop again and again and again in there riffs like relentless beast...60-70 obscur circular rock /prog/zheul


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*circular rock purist godz from Finland*

CIRCLE ''meronia'' song & album rule!! hail Finland circular motorik rock legends!!!!


----------

